# Blacking Out Rims



## C'sCruze9093 (Jul 6, 2011)

What color is your car?


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## awyand95 (Sep 8, 2011)

Sorry, I forgot to add that.

Black


----------



## JNovak56 (Apr 13, 2011)

I have the same car and colour. I'm for keeping the stock rims.


----------



## awyand95 (Sep 8, 2011)

JNovak56 said:


> I have the same car and colour. I'm for keeping the stock rims.


Deffinitly understandable. I just feel like I have such a nice car and i feel like it stands out from the rest of the cruzes. Almost like I want everyone to know mine is nicer then theirs, though it sounds conceited, which it probably is, but I am admitting to it haha.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

IMO, black wheels only look best when there is a contrast from the body color such as silver on black or blue on black.

If you want a unique wheel finish how about gunmetal? Or even much better would be brilliant shadow (aka hyper black). The OE finish is hyper silver but a darker hyper black might be just enough to look tasteful and unique at the same time.


----------



## C'sCruze9093 (Jul 6, 2011)

I like the stock rims too, i dont have the stock rims i was looking into buying some but i found some other plain rims that i like....if you want to see if you would like your rims blacked out get PLASTI DIP and try that..if you dont like it, you can just peel it off..


----------



## awyand95 (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks, both very helpful i appreciate it. However, I'm thinking of leaving the rims all stock and maybe tinting the windows and just blacking out the front, back, and rim Chevrolet emblems. I'm feeling like that may be the perfect midpoint between doing nothing and doing to much


----------



## C'sCruze9093 (Jul 6, 2011)

Yes me and my boyfriend did my chevy emblems and the CRUZE on the trunk in Black PLASTI DIP. im serious its the most amazing stuff ever..and its cheap.


----------



## awyand95 (Sep 8, 2011)

C'sCruze9093 said:


> Yes me and my boyfriend did my chevy emblems and the CRUZE on the trunk in Black PLASTI DIP. im serious its the most amazing stuff ever..and its cheap.


Oooh awesome, could you lead me in the direction of where to get the plasti dip?


----------



## C'sCruze9093 (Jul 6, 2011)

You can buy the black from Lowes, or Home Depot and some other hardware stores..if you YOUTUBE plasti dip there are videos of people using it. we also did my side markers black and i love the way it looks...you can order the different color plasti dips online.


----------



## pntballer925 (Feb 27, 2011)

evo77 said:


> IMO, black wheels only look best when there is a contrast from the body color such as silver on black or blue on black.
> 
> If you want a unique wheel finish how about gunmetal? Or even much better would be brilliant shadow (aka hyper black). The OE finish is hyper silver but a darker hyper black might be just enough to look tasteful and unique at the same time.


HOLY CRAP!! Do you know the name of those rims?? That is exactly what imlooking for. Im all about aftermarket parts that still look stock, and those rims are perfect!


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

order your chevy emblem overlays off grafxwerks.com all their products are very simple to install and the quality is amazing!! i recommend you use grafxwerks....


----------



## iCruze1.8 (May 7, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> order your chevy emblem overlays off grafxwerks.com all their products are very simple to install and the quality is amazing!! i recommend you use grafxwerks....


+1! I love their products!


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

pntballer925 said:


> HOLY CRAP!! Do you know the name of those rims?? That is exactly what imlooking for. Im all about aftermarket parts that still look stock, and those rims are perfect!


The website is felgenoutlet.de (I thought they looked pretty good myself) Looks like it's a german site.. doubt they can be ordered in the states. I really liked these>


----------



## awyand95 (Sep 8, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> order your chevy emblem overlays off grafxwerks.com all their products are very simple to install and the quality is amazing!! i recommend you use grafxwerks....


Checking out their site right now. I tried emailing them but it wont let me so im hoping someone on here can answer my questions.

What exactly is the front and back bowtie emblem piece? Is it a sticker that goes over the original one, or is it a whole new emblem?

How does the old emblem come off if the black one is a whole new emblem?

What is the difference between Regular Gloss Black and Reflective Black?


----------



## tehcor (Mar 30, 2011)

evo77 said:


> IMO, *black wheels only look best when there is a contrast from the body color such as silver* on black or blue on black.
> 
> If you want a unique wheel finish how about gunmetal? Or even much better would be brilliant shadow (aka hyper black). The OE finish is hyper silver but a darker hyper black might be just enough to look tasteful and unique at the same time.


 i agree 









How about bronze? google black sti bronze wheels. always love that combo


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

pntballer925 said:


> HOLY CRAP!! Do you know the name of those rims?? That is exactly what imlooking for. Im all about aftermarket parts that still look stock, and those rims are perfect!


Sorry, unfortunately that wheel is not available in the 5x105 bolt pattern. I just used it for reference on the finish.

But for what its worth, the brand/model of the wheel is Brock B20.

Brock B20


----------



## GrafxWerks (Feb 23, 2011)

awyand95 said:


> Checking out their site right now. I tried emailing them but it wont let me so im hoping someone on here can answer my questions.
> 
> 1) What exactly is the front and back bowtie emblem piece? Is it a sticker that goes over the original one, or is it a whole new emblem?
> 
> ...


Our contact info is on the site: GrafxWerks - Custom Automotive Products

1) It is a decal that overlays the factory emblem.
2) The decal covers the existing gold part of the emblem. Nothing is removed; the emblem can be returned to 'stock' at any time.
3) Reflective vinyl reflects light at night (like an emergency vehicle). Regular vinyl does not.


----------



## Cavere (Sep 11, 2011)

If you want plasti-dip you can get it in a spray can at home depot. I would probably only use it on your wheels if you're unsure. It will peel off if you change your mind and touching up is pretty easy. If you want a blackened chrome look I would use Nightshade, which is a lens tint you can get on amazon. I used it on the emblems on my xterra. But for my wheels I use rustoleom bedliner. It's durable and gives a rich black. That is if you're looking for a cheap option for "stealthed" wheels.


----------

